# Marrathon Heaters



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Quick run down, My wife and I just bought a house and the previous owner moved out 6 months before we bought it. Left the water on and the power. So the water just sat there and simmered for 6 months in the water heater. Now the hot water smells like a big box of buttholes when we take a shower. The anode is seized and I flushed the tank a few times to no avail. Now Im going to have to purchase a heater. I can get a good deal from my supplier but I was looking into the Marrathons. Enviro-foam insulated and no anodes cause its complety plastic. They carry a life-time warrenty and if I sell the house then the next ho has a warrenty for 15yrs. Its pretty costly around 750$ for a 40gal. Im not sold on them yet, heard they have problems with the control boards. Was just wandering if anyone has installed them or have one of their own. Was curious about recovery time and if its worth the bill. Im total electric, if not I would go with an instantanous for sure....


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

rheem?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I've only hooked one up and installed another one once, have no knowledge on these heater. There light that's for sure.

Yes there made by rheem


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Yea its a rheem


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I have had one for 9 years. Only thing I have done was replace thermostats. Other than that, it has done well. 
Don't freak when I tell you this, I ONLY PAID $1 for ours. We are on a rural electric coop and if you decide to do electric at the time we built, we could get it from them for a $1.
So far so good, is my experience.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info Song Dog... I think I am about sold on them. Planning on putting it in soon. 1$??? Dang thats crazy... Wish I would have had that option.:wallbash:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry about posting in wrong catergory. My bad!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Sorry about posting in wrong catergory. My bad!



No big deal, it took be couple of days to see it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Kinda late but make sure you order an extra set of elements. Most supply houses here don't stock them and they usually have a 4-6 week backorder.


----------

